# Flavor loss over time?



## Coppertop (1/2/16)

So does E-Liquid loose flavor over time while bottled ? I am not sure if its my mind playing trix on me but i have a bottle of sucker punch and a few other liquids that seem to be a bit mute. And its not my coil etc and i tried vaping at a higher watt etc. Would like to know if anyone experienced this ?


----------



## WARMACHINE (1/2/16)

They do loose flavour, the nicotine will start to break down the flavour molecules overtime. This process is often used with brand new juice, called steeping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coppertop (1/2/16)

I have heard about steeping. But thought that enhances the flavor. but good to know. Seems i have to use them up asap


----------



## method1 (1/2/16)

There's a steeping period, after which time the juice is at optimum for a while, then starts to fade. 
Exposure to light and air speed up the loss of flavour as the volatiles escape and flavour diminishes, so keep those bottles tightly sealed!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Coppertop (1/2/16)

method1 said:


> There's a steeping period, after which time the juice is at optimum for a while, then starts to fade.
> Exposure to light and air speed up the loss of flavour as the volatiles escape and flavour diminishes, so keep those bottles tightly sealed!


Makes sense, would temp also make a difference? What are the effects to liquid being cooled ?


----------



## method1 (1/2/16)

Coppertop said:


> Makes sense, would temp also make a difference? What are the effects to liquid being cooled ?



Room temperature is good. Too much heat can be detrimental, refrigeration can lead to crystalisation and separation.

There are always anecdotal stories about people freezing things etc, just play it safe and keep them well sealed, at room temp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (1/2/16)

I read on another, someone freezing their juices, and apparently still good. My juices never have enough time to de-grade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coppertop (1/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I read on another, someone freezing their juices, and apparently still good. My juices never have enough time to de-grade


Haha, i have been a little bit of a hoarder so bought a few flavors and i suspect i have neglected a few of them for too long  will have to use them up ASAP!!!


----------



## Andre (1/2/16)

Coppertop said:


> Makes sense, would temp also make a difference? What are the effects to liquid being cooled ?


Yip, as @method1 says keep them sealed. And in a cool, dark place.


----------



## Duffie12 (1/2/16)

What sort of shelf life do they typically have before they start to degrade? (If bottle is kept sealed)


----------



## cam (1/2/16)

The usual rule of thumb is to use juice in under 2 yrs... but various things affect that.. i.e. age of flavours, nic etc. Also most juice you buy has been pre steeped then possibly sat in shipping and on the shelves at both ends of its journey.
So I would say try to use any juice you buy in under a year to be generally safe. 
I do not think that anything is fool proof as the atmospheric conditions and possible maltreatment along the way could affect your shelflife too. 
Not all juice are made equal and some will age far more gracefully than others.. the above are just guide lines and not carved in stone.


----------



## Duffie12 (1/2/16)

cam said:


> The usual rule of thumb is to use juice in under 2 yrs... but various things affect that.. i.e. age of flavours, nic etc. Also most juice you buy has been pre steeped then possibly sat in shipping and on the shelves at both ends of its journey.
> So I would say try to use any juice you buy in under a year to be generally safe.
> I do not think that anything is fool proof as the atmospheric conditions and possible maltreatment along the way could affect your shelflife too.
> Not all juice are made equal and some will age far more gracefully than others.. the above are just guide lines and not carved in stone.



Ah, that's cool, was worried it was something like 2 months before loosing flavor


----------



## Andre (1/2/16)

Duffie12 said:


> What sort of shelf life do they typically have before they start to degrade? (If bottle is kept sealed)


I have juices more than 2 years old, which are still perfect. In fact, have yet to vape one of those that are not good. I do find that the high VG juices of that age now starting to lose flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (1/2/16)

It could be a case of Vapors Tongue or Vapors Fatigue? ----> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapors-fatigue.t2597/


----------



## cam (1/2/16)

Indeed yes... or just palate evolution. Not sure if that is a term, but I know I have gone back to some juice I once thought good, only to be totally disappointed. 
I think it is only natural for one's tastes to change, and we all know how memory can distort.
As the saying goes the memory is greater than the man, or juice in some case's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------

